# Dogs of Portuguese breeds



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

I have noticed a certain popularity of dogs of Portuguese breeds among expats. Many of the decided to buy or adopt one of those. They are beautiful dogs, not very common in other countries or in cases of some breeds even uncommon in Portugal. We have rehomed many podengos (loved by Dutch and German people), watr dogs and perdigueiros (loved by English people). In this message I would like to present the Portuguese breed dogs we have for adoption and maybe I find a home for them?

1. Spiga is a cross rafeira alentejana. She is 1 year old and she is registered as rafeira alentejana but I find her a bit smaller than the normal exemplary of the breed and she did not have papers of the clubo de canicultura, only junta de freguesia registration as rafeira alentejana. So I assume she is not pure breed although she looks very close. 
We found her on the street, she had a chip, we called the owner who said she got lost a week before and immediately offered us to keep her. Was really not interested in getting her back. We did the chip papers, now she belongs to Bianca Association. 
But at least we know she lived in a home, she does not seem to have any traumas, she is simply a nice and gentle dog. She is good with other dogs. Quite calm temperament really. Also because we got her papers we know that she was born in May 2010. The truth is that without that we could only estimate her age. 
Please have a look. Contact for adoption: [email protected] 

Bianca - Album de Fotos: Spiga: Adopta-me!

2. Afonso is a cross Portuguese water dog around 3 years old. He is an extremely gentle dog but shy. We would like to find a calm home for him, an owner with lots of patience. He is good with other dogs and walks well on the leash. We know he has lived for long time on the street and was avoiding people but since he came to our shelter he has made a considerable progress when it comes to trust. I believe he could make a greater progress in a home as we are only a small group of volunteers that has to divide attention among 220 dogs. 
Contact for adoption: [email protected] 

Afonso (x Portuguese water dog)

3. Pansinha is a Portuguese pointer (perdigueira). Found dying of hunger, no doubt we saved her life. No papers came with her but no doubt she is one She is quite a senior dog. Lovely with people and other dogs. Very calm. This breed is known to be a very good family dog (even if they hunting dogs!), they are very devoted to their owners and good with children. Pansinha is really senior. She needs her last home for the life she has left and probably not very long. It is sad to think she may spent the rest of her time in the shelter. 

Pansinha (perdigueira)


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

4. Simon is a cross medium podengo, estimated to be 1,5 year old. He is a lovely and friendly dog. Good with other dogs, no problems with females and slightly dominant with other males. Lovely with people. Playful, lively - this breed is known to have lots of energy. 
Contact for adoption: [email protected] 

Simon (x podengo)

5. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Solange is like Simon, a cross podenga, a bit smaller than him. She is not young, may be around 7 years old but still very lively and playful. She is very good with all other dogs and absolutely lovely with people. She just gets glued to people and wants to sit on the lap. This breed is known to be very linked to owners and she is indeed very much into people. 
She was found with a broken leg at the supermarket parking. Someone spotted her and they called us from the supermarket and my husband went to get her. She was laying in the shade, tired and thirsty, with a broken leg. Open fracture. He took her to the vet who constated that the fracture was days old and the dog was walking like this. She must have been in such a pain. At the vet she was crying of pain as they needed to touch the leg to make X-rays but she did not want to bite anyone, she was trying to hide in my husband's arms for protection. Fortunately it was operable, some metal pins were inserted into the bone and they will be taken out soon. The vet says she will walk normally. What is the most touching is to see her hapiness when my husband comes to the shelter.She is so grateful. 
Contact for adoption: [email protected] 

Solange

6. and here I may be pushing a bit but someone told us that Sammy may be a cross serra de aires dog: 
Sammy 

he is a young dog of 2 years old, medium size (18 kg, 45 cm high), nice with people and other dogs 

he was adopted from us as a puppy and given back two years later, unfortunately this things happen.... we know he was well enough treated at home, he has no traumas, he walks well on the leash 

contact for adoption: [email protected]


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

7. Castro is a beautiful male dog of 7 years old, a castro laboreiro. A breed that has become quite rare in Portugal. He is beautiful, big and imposing. He is good with female dogs but we never tried him with male dogs, he is too big, we never had courage to try I would not rather advise him to go to a family with female dogs or none. He is very nice with people. Quite calm, he is not a young dog after all. Spends big part of his day sleeping. But still in very good health! 
Contact: [email protected] 

Castro (castro laboreiro)

8. And very soon we will be receiving a male castro laboreiro of 5 years old. Pure breed, nice, always well treated but his owner died a few weeks ago and noone wants/can have the dog. The dog is really beautiful and has a well balanced temperament as since a puppy he has had a good life, no traumas. He is house clean although used to big spaces too (in and out dog). He is very sad that his owner died, he really seems to be waiting for him. We hope to be able to rehome him soon and gave him back the joy of life. As soon as we have pictures I will put a link.


----------



## planetmars24 (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi I wonder if you can help? My dog went missing from Sto Estevao near Tavira 2 weeks ago. He is chipped but I had not got around to registering him at the Junta. If he gets found will the chip when scanned direct the user to the vet who chipped him who would in turn be able to contact me?
For your info he is called Jackal 9 months old black and tan possibly alsation pondengo cross sort of thing!! If he still has it on he is wearing a khaki camoflague collar. And is there any advice you can give on trying to locate him? He have done posters contacted the local cannil and my vet.
Cheers
Sam


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

That means that even if someone finds him and calls the chip database the chip will not be registered and they will never trace the dog back to the owner or to the vet. 
Call both databases and report your dog missing, give the chip number and your data:
SIRA 213257812
SICAFE 217808200

and put an ad on www.encontra-me.org

Moreover, print an ad with his picture and hang hundreds of posters everywhere, supermarkets, bus stops, multibancos, vets, shops. Hundreds. Not enough to put it at your vet! I have known cases of dogs that went missing and were found but only with the major search effort from their owners. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

And two more Portuguese perdigueiras for adoption.

One should be pure breed. Her name is Ara, she is less than 2 years old and she was found on the street where she was for several weeks.... Now she was brought to the shelter and is overwhelmed, the place is too much for her, crowded with dogs and noisy. But in a home she will blossom. Very beautiful dog.
Bianca - Album de Fotos: Ara: adopta-me!

The other one is a cross perdigueira. Her name is Brigitte, she is not much more than 1 year old. Same story - several weeks on the street and now in the shelter but she is cool about the shelter, lots of dogs, she likes it 
Brigitte - NEW

again, contact for adoption: [email protected]


----------

